# Glossybox September, 2013



## kitnmitns (Aug 29, 2013)

My August box is not here yet, but I am thinking ahead!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 29, 2013)

If we look at what GB sent out in Britain or Germany, it would give us a good indication of what we'll be getting next. One or two items from their boxes tend to show up in ours. It's been the most recent trend.


----------



## emmzk25 (Aug 31, 2013)

Updates


----------



## JamieO (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we look at what GB sent out in Britain or Germany, it would give us a good indication of what we'll be getting next. One or two items from their boxes tend to show up in ours. It's been the most recent trend.


 Ooh, now i need to do some Googling. Do Britain and Germany have each have their own boxes or are the part of one mass European sub type thing. I'm still learning with this one.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 31, 2013)

> Ooh, now i need to do some Googling. Do Britain and Germany have each have their own boxes or are the part of one mass European sub type thing. I'm still learning with this one.Â


 They have their own boxes. Each country's GB is run independently of one another.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have their own boxes. Each country's GB is run independently of one another.


 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 2, 2013)

wooohooo 

last year we had some pretty great boxes around this time of year! if you got the right color... lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been considering signing back up for GB soon...I have cut so many of my subs (all but Ipsy right now, WOW) and I have found myself missing getting the cute pink boxes...


----------



## JamieO (Sep 2, 2013)

Did anyone else get the email about the collector's sale (past boxes $15, past LE boxes $25)? And am I the only one who can't for the life of me figure out how to buy one?!? They can't make things easy, can they?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2013)

I got that too, I think a lot of the boxes have sold out, so the sales page doesn't come up.  Guess people are taking this opportunity to catch up on all the Bvlgari they missed!

I was tempted, but the only one I'd really want (Man Repeller) seems to be gone, even if it's not marked as such.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 2, 2013)

> I got that too, I think a lot of the boxes have sold out, so the sales page doesn't come up. Â Guess people are taking this opportunity to catch up on all the Bvlgari they missed! I was tempted, but the only one I'd really want (Man Repeller) seems to be gone, even if it's not marked as such.


thats the one I wanted to get too. I tried clicking on all of them though and they all took me to the page where you subscribe. Something's not working right somewhere.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2013)

The ones that work for me are July/August 2012, Mother's Day and Wedding. Maybe something else, but those for sure. Most (all?) of the 2013 boxes don't work for me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 2, 2013)

The only boxes still available are July 2012, April 2013, May 2013, Mother's Day, and Wedding. It looks like they updated the page. I'm bummed I missed out on May '12 and the James Hotel box, but I was able to get August '12, which I really wanted.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 2, 2013)

The only box I was interested in was the first box on there from last year. Oh well~


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

I really wanted the box with the Glossy box lipstick but I don't think that one was featured. I missed that lipstick in the German and in the American one I subbed too late for both.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 2, 2013)

I REALLY REALLY wanted the Man Repeller box!!! But I got the wedding box. Too mad I got the e-mail at 3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Still happy, but I can't sat that I'm not disappointed.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 2, 2013)

bad*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

I cancelled this month (lets see how long that last lol) but I will still stalk this thread.


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the box with the Glossy box lipstick but I don't think that one was featured. I missed that lipstick in the German and in the American one I subbed too late for both.


 Yes! That's what I was looking for...


----------



## JamieO (Sep 3, 2013)

Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you all see this?


----------



## msladyday (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you all see this?
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I suppose it may have been good timing that I decided to try Glossybox...


 Yes I agree! It's making me want to resubscribe for that last box I need to buy to get a free one!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you all see this? 





Full sized products does not equal a good Glossybox for me.  Remember when we got excited for Martha Stewart box?  

That being said, I can't wait to see spoilers ahead!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Full sized products does not equal a good Glossybox for me.  Remember when we got excited for Martha Stewart box?  

That being said, I can't wait to see spoilers ahead!
IA. I'd still rather wait on the LE box than take a gamble. Usually you can still get a GB pretty late into the month even if you wait. Usually there are extra discounts too


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 3, 2013)

updates!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 5, 2013)

just got this in an email!


----------



## aricukier (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is glossybox sending us stuff for thinning hair?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm excited for nioxin. It's a good brand. I used to use the hair spray. I have fine hair and after giving birth it's now falling out so I'm all about trying this!


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 5, 2013)

I apparently have fine hair but A LOT of it, so I always assumed I have thick hair. Either way, that's a product I won't use. I went ahead and canceled because I was so disappointed in last month's box and I'm not excited by this sneak peek product at all.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 5, 2013)

I ADORE Nioxin! So super excited about this! They do fabulous things for my thin, fine hair.


----------



## Brittann (Sep 5, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 5, 2013)

I have fine hair and look forward to trying this. It doesn't seem like much of a leader item though, so I'm wondering what else we're getting.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Normally I'd be disappointed in another hair item but I've tried this line (one of the conditioners) and I liked it. I'm also really concerned about my hair fall out lately and my hair thinning in some places. Maybe this will help!


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 5, 2013)

I have fine hair, and I'd love to try that.. but I WILL NOT RE-SUB. Not until I see the whole box, anyway..


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm Excited about the product i like the brand. And if it's full size, you're paying $21 or less for at least $50 worth of product which is good. Not evryone will like everything - and this might be something that you can gift to your mom or grandmother. The way glossy occasionally gets delayed shipping the sept box will be right on time for Christmas !


----------



## page5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Every time I go to a new hair stylist, about 2/3 of the way through my hair cut, I get "wow, you have a lot of hair." So, no, I am not excited about this product at all.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am really excited about this product since I have baby fine hair!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every time I go to a new hair stylist, about 2/3 of the way through my hair cut, I get "wow, you have a lot of hair." So, no, I am not excited about this product at all. 

I used to get that comment.  I miss those days.  My hair has been thinning for awhile.  I'm watching this one to see if I want to use my glossydots for it, but I want at least another product sneak peek before I jump in.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 5, 2013)

> Every time I go to a new hair stylist, about 2/3 of the way through my hair cut, I get "wow, you have a lot of hair." So, no, I am not excited about this product at all.Â


 Me too. :-/ I consider this a bit of a specialty item.


----------



## amygab1126 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for a thickening/voliumizing product! I feel like subs often overload us with serums and oils meant for smoothing or straightening. This makes me happy I'm back with Glossybox!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2013)

> Every time I go to a new hair stylist, about 2/3 of the way through my hair cut, I get "wow, you have a lot of hair." So, no, I am not excited about this product at all.Â


 I had one take it upon herself to thin my hair out at the back without asking or telling me until she was done. Uh, yeah, it's thick and heavy, but you just put layers somewhere I distinctly did not want layers. I need a big girl hair stylist, not someone at a grungy (in the established-in-the-early-'90s-in-Seattle sense) unisex barbershop.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't even need this product.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 5, 2013)

We haven't even got the box yet...why is everyone complaining already


----------



## mermuse (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We haven't even got the box yet...why is everyone complaining already

There are some people who aren't thrilled by the idea that one of the items everyone is getting in the box (that is nearly half of the "value" of the box at that) is an item that is only useful to people with certain hair types.  When you alienate a portion of your audience, they have a right to grumble.

This is especially true when the company has information on each customer that they can use to attempt to customize the contents to mesh with their attributes.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There are some people who aren't thrilled by the idea that one of the items everyone is getting in the box (that is nearly half of the "value" of the box at that) is an item that is only useful to people with certain hair types.  When you alienate a portion of your audience, they have a right to grumble.

This is especially true when the company has information on each customer that they can use to attempt to customize the contents to mesh with their attributes. 

They really could make every box more unique, not that the products are bad but so that they are more useful to everyone.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



just got this in an email!

While I do love the idea of thicker, fuller hair, I'm not sure how I feel about Glossybox sending us a product by a company known for remedying hair loss. Eep.  

Edit:  Ok, after reading some comments from frequent MUTers about the brand and the product, I'll hold my opinion on this one until I actually try it.  Can't wait to see what other spoilers may come!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have fine hair, and I'd love to try that.. but I WILL NOT RE-SUB. Not until I see the whole box, anyway..

@ewiggy, I'm sure you'll find this item on a trade list!


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@ewiggy, I'm sure you'll find this item on a trade list!   





Sure seems like it!  I have been doing a great job at loving things that everyone hates, lol!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm personally excited about it, my hair has been thinning quite noticeably for months now so it will be nice to try this as it's not something I'd buy myself. Almost makes me wish I hadn't cancelled my second sub with them. Almost.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 5, 2013)

Y



> There are some people who aren't thrilled by the idea that one of the items everyone is getting in the box (that is nearly half of the "value" of the box at that) is an item that is only useful to people with certain hair types.Â  When you alienate a portion of your audience, they have a right to grumble. This is especially true when the company has information on each customer that they can use to attempt to customize the contents to mesh with their attributes.Â


 yea, but the thing is you generally don't know what youre getting anyhow before you buy the box. I don't always like everything in the box, sometimes I don't like any of it. There are supposedly three other full sized items in this box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 6, 2013)

Not the most exciting reveal, but it's a good value product they're giving us. It's going to end up on my trade list, but I'm not bothered by the fact. I typically don't love or even like everything in any of my subs anyway.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not the most exciting reveal, but it's a good value product they're giving us. It's going to end up on my trade list, but I'm not bothered by the fact. I typically don't love or even like everything in any of my subs anyway.

But the problem with beauty products is that the value is so completely arbitruary. Price is not an indicator of quality, especially for hair products. I've gotten crappy hair products from high-end companies when I got be getting something for a fraction of the price at the drugstore that will work better.... :


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But the problem with beauty products is that the value is so completely arbitruary. Price is not an indicator of quality, especially for hair products. I've gotten crappy hair products from high-end companies when I got be getting something for a fraction of the price at the drugstore that will work better.... :

Sure, but that wasn't necessarily my point. Even if I won't be using the majority of the products in my beauty subs, I still want to feel that I got my money's worth if not more. Of course, each of us evaluates this in different ways. I'm very set in the products that I use. I know what brands work for me and tend to be a loyal consumer. I subscribe to these beauty boxes in the off chance that I might find something amazing that I would've never thought or wanted to buy on my own. I know that more often than not, I will come across more fails than wins. However, I find greater enjoyment in the surprise element, being able to trade for things I might be interested in trying, or putting together gift bags for others. I'm picky and admittedly resistant to change when it comes to my beauty routine, so it wouldn't be fair for me to evaluate a sub company by how many good products I've been introduced to because it's automatically going to be very low. Therefore, I use a simpler, easier metric: monetary value. As long as they're sending me items above or equal to the value that I'm paying for, I can justify keeping the subscription.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm excited about the product since my hair isnt as thick as it once was.. and thinning hair is one of my nightmares! I will likely get an extra box for myself, and will be getting gift boxes for a couple people I know that can use it too. Even with my Cosmo Prof card, nioxin is expensive!


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, crap. I guess I forgot to cancel Glossybox, and I was charged today. I really couldn't afford it this month, so this really sucks. 

Has anyone ever had any luck getting a refund if you call and beg?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, crap. I guess I forgot to cancel Glossybox, and I was charged today. I really couldn't afford it this month, so this really sucks. 

Has anyone ever had any luck getting a refund if you call and beg?

I haven't tried, myself, but I am pretty sure I remember people being unable to get refunds from GB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited for a thickening/voliumizing product! I feel like subs often overload us with serums and oils meant for smoothing or straightening. This makes me happy I'm back with Glossybox!

I agree.  I think GB has sent a good mix of hair products since I've been subscribed in November (they sent argan oil that month).  The last two months have included hair products I couldn't or wouldn't use (deep conditioning mask and keratin treatments).  I'm glad this month includes a product I can use and am excited to try.

I don't feel alienated, I just think this is how it goes with subs, some months lean in favor of certain hair type and other months work for others.  Not a big deal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited for a thickening/voliumizing product! I feel like subs often overload us with serums and oils meant for smoothing or straightening. This makes me happy I'm back with Glossybox!

I agree.  I think GB has sent a good mix of hair products since I've been subscribed in November (they sent argan oil that month).  The last two months have included hair products I couldn't or wouldn't use (deep conditioning mask and keratin treatments).  I'm glad this month includes a product I can use and am excited to try.

I don't feel alienated, I just think this is how it goes with subs, some months lean in favor of certain hair type and other months work for others.  Not a big deal.


Agreed, and I don't think it's any different than most other products...most skincare and haircare isn't really universally suitable. Even makeup isn't. You're always going to get things that might not be right for your particular needs, it's just the nature of subs.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, crap. I guess I forgot to cancel Glossybox, and I was charged today. I really couldn't afford it this month, so this really sucks. 

Has anyone ever had any luck getting a refund if you call and beg?

I haven't tried, myself, but I am pretty sure I remember people being unable to get refunds from GB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only time I've heard GB refunds being successful was with the Martha Stewart box.  I would still try contacting CS.  If not, maybe you can try to get your charges reversed with your credit card company.


----------



## mom2aqt (Sep 7, 2013)

I think I may resub since I have super fine hair. Anyone know of any codes for this month?


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 9, 2013)

int68fb works until december. 15% off


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 9, 2013)

Just received notice for my annual sub - status update... looking forward to getting my September box before Columbus day.


----------



## StickyLips (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelby333* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  int68fb works until december. 15% off
I just tried this code and it didn't work.  The edit said something like it has reached the maximum number of uses.  Boo.  I'll wait to see if any other codes become available.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler



    

   I thought all items are going to be full-sized in our September box?!  Maybe this is an extra?  



Just got an email from Glossybox...


----------



## aricukier (Sep 10, 2013)

Is this the perfume birchbox is sending out as well?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooh it's a travel size, not a tiny vial. I hope it's one I actually like!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is this the perfume birchbox is sending out as well?



Spoiler



I think so: 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/september-2013-box/bcbg-bon-genre-1-7oz


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

> Is this the perfume birchbox is sending out as well?


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just got an email from Glossybox... Â  OOH I just looked up the description of this and I am WAY excited!! It sounds like my kind of smelly goods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nanutter (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why is glossybox sending us stuff for thinning hair?

It's not just thinning hair, it's great for volume, stimulating growth... so for thicker, longer hair, and healthier scalp/follicles this is a great brand. I've used other products in the line before and they are GREAT! 

I am so excited for the Nioxin... also the spoiler they just sent out about BCBGMAXIMARA perfume sample. 

But I think it's exciting to try new things, whether it is something I would buy for myself or not.. Hence signing up for a subscription service to be exposed to new products that I wouldn't really buy full size for myself.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 10, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just got an email from Glossybox... Â  I was thinking the same exact thing!!!


----------



## aricukier (Sep 10, 2013)

> It's not just thinning hair, it's great for volume, stimulating growth... so for thicker, longer hair, and healthier scalp/follicles this is a great brand. I've used other products in the lineÂ before and they areÂ GREAT!Â  I am so excited for the Nioxin... also the spoiler they just sent out about BCBGMAXIMARA perfume sample.Â  But I think it's exciting to try new things, whether it is something I would buy for myself or not.. Hence signing up for a subscription service to be exposed to new products that I wouldn't really buy full size for myself.Â


 Oh okay. I watched the informational video for the Nixon and was under the impression it was only for thinning hair. That makes me feel better about it. I just get frustrated when sub boxes send everyone the same thing when not everyone may be able to use it...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad I waited to spend my Glossydots, this looks like a great box to blow them on. I love Nioxin products, but I've never tried anything from that particular line, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a promo code for this month? All these spoilers are making it very hard for me to not get this box. It looks like  a great box.


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad I waited to spend my Glossydots, this looks like a great box to blow them on. I love Nioxin products, but I've never tried anything from that particular line, so I'm looking forward to it. 

I think I'm going to use my Glossydots as well.

Anyone have a clue what this perfume smells like?  I can read descriptions all day long, but it doesn't really tell me anything.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad I waited to spend my Glossydots, this looks like a great box to blow them on. I love Nioxin products, but I've never tried anything from that particular line, so I'm looking forward to it. 
lol I was just going to post that this may be glossydot worthy. I am going to use mine.


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't really consider a "travel size" to be the same as "full size". It didn't say "4 full size travel sizes!"

I call bullshit!


----------



## missemiee (Sep 10, 2013)

Agree 100%. Not sure if they are trying to pass off "travel size" as full size. Because according to me, those are two very different things. We shall see.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe it's 4 full size and then 2 travel sizes.... or something like that? more than 4 products in the box?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel like perfume is a tricky product when it comes to determining what a full-size is. Perfumes come in so many sizes, from mini bottles to rollerballs and travel sprays to all different sizes of bottles. They may consider this a full-size product, since technically it isn't a sample size, and it's a $20 value. If this is one of the products they consider full sized, I would be ok with that. I have so many perfumes (I'm a bit of a junkie) that I prefer rollerballs and smaller sizes so I can actually use them up.


----------



## annifer (Sep 10, 2013)

Since the Glossybox website says we get 5 items in each box, maybe this is just the 5th item and the rest are full-size.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since the Glossybox website says we get 5 items in each box, maybe this is just the 5th item and the rest are full-size.

That's a very good possibility too. We only know 2 of the 5, and the Nioxin is full-sized.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 10, 2013)

August was my first box, so I cancelled after I received my box to see if it was worth going back for. No matter what they consider the fragrance size to be full or travel, at least the box is worth what you pay for and I love opening packages. Plus it's cool getting products I would probably never actually buy in stores. Regardless, I resubbed and I cant wait, the box will get here around my birthday! Which is pretty exciting.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There are some people who aren't thrilled by the idea that one of the items everyone is getting in the box (that is nearly half of the "value" of the box at that) is an item that is only useful to people with certain hair types.  When you alienate a portion of your audience, they have a right to grumble.

This is especially true when the company has information on each customer that they can use to attempt to customize the contents to mesh with their attributes. 

Really interesting... they have all the survey info... maybe there are a lot more people with thinning hair or people who say they want volume, or people with fine, straight hair that would benefit from this moreso than say... the keratin in the last box. Honestly, I see this as a great balance for the last one. And a fine product to get people to try, and that's again, the concept of the box, try a product you wouldn't normally buy and you won't have to pay full price for it and various others. Can't win 'em all. But I'm sure you'll be able to gift or swap it or opt out for this month.


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been lurking around Glossybox ... I've kept on telling myself that I'll never pay more than the $15 a month I spend on Sample Society.  (All the other subs I have 10-12)  But I've loved the boxes everyone else keeps getting.  I'm glad I decided to head over to this Glossybox forum tonight, because seeing that you get a full size of that Nioxin spray stuff?  Made me sub immediately!  I've been wanting that, but can't afford it.  It's really pricey.  Ulta had a freebie blow out with it a month or two ago.  And it worked so awesomely on my hair.  (Unfortunately, my hair has started thinning and falling out in recent months from Anemia)  I can't wait to get my first box!  I just hope my husband doesn't kill me, lol.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got an email...

"APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Between 9/25/13 and 10/7/13"


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 12, 2013)

> Just got an email... "APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Â Between 9/25/13 and 10/7/13"


 Nothing says "September Glossybox" like getting it in October! Lol


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel like you have to TRY to have a 2 week delivery window.

Oh well. More excited for this month!


----------



## missemiee (Sep 13, 2013)

> Nothing says "September Glossybox" like getting it in October! Lol


 Yeah exactly! So considering I got my August box on September 7th when my account profile said it would arrive between 8/24-8/30, I'm not at all surprised by the September box stating it may be delivered in October. It just seems like so many subscribers are getting there's delivered at very different times during the end of the month. Most subscribers had their August boxes for more than two weeks before I got mine. I had seen so many spoiler boxes by that time that I wasn't even excited anymore. It's just kind of a let down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mom2aqt (Sep 13, 2013)

I read a comment on their FB page and they said that the perfume was not one of the 4 full sized products! I can wait for this box.....still just need a code! : )


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I read a comment on their FB page and they said that the perfume was not one of the 4 full sized products! I can wait for this box.....still just need a code! : )

Nice!  Thank you for posting that!


----------



## smichelle (Sep 13, 2013)

Last month I got my box on the 22...I really really hope my September box comes as fast!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think that GB needs to send welcome kits to subscribers. It should contain a ball of yarn, either a crochet hook or knitting sticks, and a project. Then they can hope that you'll be so thoroughly distracted trying to figure out how to create a cloche hat for a human head size, when your box shows up its a complete surprise. Like "Oh dear I had completely forgotten about my box".

Downside is, if they did send out welcome kits, they would probably mess it up some how. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNIT WITH ONE STICK?!" "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THIS BALL OF SPAGHETTI?!" "I'M JUST ANGRY YOU SENT ME SOMETHING!"


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that GB needs to send welcome kits to subscribers. It should contain a ball of yarn, either a crochet hook or knitting sticks, and a project. Then they can hope that you'll be so thoroughly distracted trying to figure out how to create a cloche hat for a human head size, when your box shows up its a complete surprise. Like "Oh dear I had completely forgotten about my box".

Downside is, if they did send out welcome kits, they would probably mess it up some how. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNIT WITH ONE STICK?!" "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THIS BALL OF SPAGHETTI?!" "I'M JUST ANGRY YOU SENT ME SOMETHING!" 

hahahaha! agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nanutter (Sep 16, 2013)

Right?! Too funny, lady. Too funny.



> I think that GB needs to send welcome kits to subscribers. It should contain a ball of yarn, either a crochet hook or knitting sticks, and a project. Then they can hope that you'll be so thoroughly distracted trying to figure out how to create a cloche hat for a human head size, when your box shows up its a complete surprise. LikeÂ "Oh dear I had completely forgotten about my box". Downside is, if they did send out welcome kits, they would probably mess it up some how. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNIT WITH ONE STICK?!" "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THIS BALL OF SPAGHETTI?!" "I'M JUST ANGRY YOU SENT ME SOMETHING!"Â


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that GB needs to send welcome kits to subscribers. It should contain a ball of yarn, either a crochet hook or knitting sticks, and a project. Then they can hope that you'll be so thoroughly distracted trying to figure out how to create a cloche hat for a human head size, when your box shows up its a complete surprise. Like "Oh dear I had completely forgotten about my box".

Downside is, if they did send out welcome kits, they would probably mess it up some how. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNIT WITH ONE STICK?!" "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THIS BALL OF SPAGHETTI?!" "I'M JUST ANGRY YOU SENT ME SOMETHING!"

Hilarious! You should write them wit this great idea. You might get the welcome kit about 2-3 months after your first box.


----------



## Lorenk (Sep 17, 2013)

Do they not offer freebies with subscriptions anymore? I can't find any codes anywhere!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

Popsugar is my favourite, and is the one I'd pick if I could only have one sub. Yuzen is seasonal, so why not get a couple of glossyboxes and then cancel in the month Yuzen comes out?


----------



## alliemarie (Sep 17, 2013)

Glossybox is crazy if they think I'm going to let them auto renew my 3 month subscription at full price. No ma'am. I need a code to deal with their foolery!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 18, 2013)

It doesn't look like they are releasing a code this month.


----------



## StickyLips (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It doesn't look like they are releasing a code this month.
I'm waiting for a code too!  I saw on Facebook that Sample Society will have a Butter London nail polish in their next box.  If I don't see a code soon for BG, I'll have to go with Sample Society this month.


----------



## alliemarie (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting for a code too!  I saw on Facebook that Sample Society will have a Butter London nail polish in their next box.  If I don't see a code soon for BG, I'll have to go with Sample Society this month.

Oooh, good to know! I just can't deal with Glossybox and their issues without a code haha. I also just got the BoB box so I think I will be fine holding out until a code is released.


----------



## bevin79 (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitely on the fence this month! I keep canceling and getting drawn back in by spoilers! Need another one, or a great code, and I'm sure I won't be able to resist!


----------



## bevin79 (Sep 19, 2013)

> Gonna post this on both threads, lol... A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?


 Popsugar for sure! You get a great variety of products and they seem a little more reliable as a whole.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Sep 19, 2013)

I just re-subbed to Glossy Box. Quite a while ago I had signed up and got maybe 3 boxes before cancelling. at the time I ha too many subscriptions. Right now I only have Birchbox so I figured with all the talk about the September glossy box, I would sign back up. I was e-mailed a 15% off coupon code that I will post. Not sure if it will work again but you all are more than welcome to try!

_Still thinking about GLOSSYBOX?_

WE'LL MAKE IT EASIER FOR YOU WITH

15% OFF

YOUR CODE

USE CODE:
INT56XC

*TAKE 15% OFF*

EXPIRES 12/31/13 11:59PM EST

 ​


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't win! I waited till glossybox charged me then redeemed my dots for a free box, hoping I'd get a second box. Then I decided seconds later to follow up with an email asking to have it go towards a second sept box just to be safe. Get an email today that they went towards the October box and the order can't be cancelled or altered. So, it's glossybox's loss. They could have had $21 for the Oct box but nope...now it's free and they only get $15 (plus my $2.75 to ebates) from me for the additional sept box. Glad they turned down my request!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2013)

I ended up signing back up with no codes. I couldn't even stay away a month smh! In my defense since the products looked so good I gifted my MIL One for her birthday. I knew a code would pop up after I had signed up.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is my September German GB:


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 19, 2013)

Just got an e-mail that my box shipped! Hopefully it arrives on the earlier end of the delivery window... (09/25-10/07) Almost two and a half weeks would be the worst, but I am expecting that based on everything I've read here...


----------



## singinggal2002 (Sep 19, 2013)

Where are they getting that the .33 fl oz BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre Fragrance is a $20 value? It is selling for $55 for the 1.7 fl oz bottle and $75 for the 3.4 fl oz bottle.

55/1.7x.33=$10.68

or

75/3.4x.33=$7.28

Neither is close to a $20 value.


----------



## saidfreeze (Sep 19, 2013)

> I think that GB needs to send welcome kits to subscribers. It should contain a ball of yarn, either a crochet hook or knitting sticks, and a project. Then they can hope that you'll be so thoroughly distracted trying to figure out how to create a cloche hat for a human head size, when your box shows up its a complete surprise. LikeÂ "Oh dear I had completely forgotten about my box". Downside is, if they did send out welcome kits, they would probably mess it up some how. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNIT WITH ONE STICK?!" "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THIS BALL OF SPAGHETTI?!" "I'M JUST ANGRY YOU SENT ME SOMETHING!"Â


 Love this! Also, weird question- I don't think Ill use the Nixon, but, my guy complains his hair is thinning (it doesn't seem thinner to me!). Would it be suitable for men with shorter but obviously not buzzed hair?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 19, 2013)

[QUOT



> Where are they getting that the .33 fl oz BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre Fragrance is a $20 value? It is selling for $55 for the 1.7 fl oz bottle and $75 for the 3.4 fl oz bottle. 55/1.7x.33=$10.68 or 75/3.4x.33=$7.28 Neither is close to a $20 value.


 Most rollerballs retail for $18-$20 on sephora and the like. I'm guessing that's what it will retail for. Per ounce rollerballs aren't the best value....but nice if you never even use up the amount in a rollerball, like me!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 19, 2013)

My mom is a hair stylist and she recommends Nioxin products for her male clients who deal with thinning hair. Even if they are on the pricey side, guys dont need as much product if they have short hair so a lot of them buy the trial size products.



> Love this! Also, weird question- I don't think Ill use the Nixon, but, my guy complains his hair is thinning (it doesn't seem thinner to me!). Would it be suitable for men with shorter but obviously not buzzed hair?


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mom is a hair stylist and she recommends Nioxin products for her male clients who deal with thinning hair. Even if they are on the pricey side, guys dont need as much product if they have short hair so a lot of them buy the trial size products.

this might make me buy the September box as my guy deals with this, thanks for the tip!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw this on Glossybox's Facebook, so I came here to see what the Byrdie Box was all about, but I can't seem to find anything on MUT. Has anything about this been posted somewhere already?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2013)

> I saw this on Glossybox's Facebook, so I came here to see what the Byrdie Box was all about, but I can't seem to find anything on MUT. Has anything about this been posted somewhere already?


Someone posted a picture of a Byrdie Box that had been sent to a blogger or something, but I can't remember which months thread it was posted in. I do know there were a lot of awesome products in it, but there were something like 7 or 8 products, so I feel like we'll get a random mix of those products. I remember there was an OCC lip tar, and lots of other good stuff that I can't recall at the moment. I think it might have been posted in the August thread.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2013)

> Someone posted a picture of a Byrdie Box that had been sent to a blogger or something, but I can't remember which months thread it was posted in. I do know there were a lot of awesome products in it, but there were something like 7 or 8 products, so I feel like we'll get a random mix of those products. I remember there was an OCC lip tar, and lots of other good stuff that I can't recall at the moment. I think it might have been posted in the August thread.


Found it, it's on page 17 of the august thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got an email confirmation today stated my Sept Glossybox has been shipped! It's early! I just got my August Glossybox 4 days ago. Feels weird LOL


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey! I scurrily searched in this forum looking for some information on Blue box featured on their Instagram acct. Maybe that's Byrdie box? It didn't say Byrdie. It said if they reach 500k likes on their FB page that the blue box is a prize? I dunno. Very little information. I'm kinda in a hurry right now. Have an appt in an hour.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's what I found about the Byrdie Box

http://www.katherinepower.com/post/56919221218/my-byrdiebeauty-glossy-box-just-arrived-with-a


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I found about the Byrdie Box

http://www.katherinepower.com/post/56919221218/my-byrdiebeauty-glossy-box-just-arrived-with-a

The special blue box is just a promo they're running for reaching 500,000 likes on Facebook. 

That Byrdie box was sent out to VIPs when the site first launched. Byrdie confirmed that the box they created for subscribers (as a LE box or the October box, I'm not really sure) will be different and not contain those products. Although I wish it would. That box looks amazing. I'd pony up the cash for that LE release.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The special blue box is just a promo they're running for reaching 500,000 likes on Facebook. 

That Byrdie box was sent out to VIPs when the site first launched. Byrdie confirmed that the box they created for subscribers (as a LE box or the October box, I'm not really sure) will be different and not contain those products. Although I wish it would. That box looks amazing. I'd pony up the cash for that LE release.

Above someone posted what glossybox said on Facebook and we're all getting the Byrdie Box next month as the regular box. Its just going to be another curated box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, nice! I missed that. I was hoping that would be the case.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

I signed back up after a 4 or 5 month hiatus! I really missed the pink boxes and the variety of products. So excited about the rollerball!


----------



## zhen (Sep 20, 2013)

Guess you girls never read their magazine haha.

Here is what I found in last month's magazine~~!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ye



> Above someone posted what glossybox said on Facebook and we're all getting the Byrdie Box next month as the regular box. Its just going to be another curated box.Â


 Yeah that's what I suspected that we are gonna get Byrdie Blue box in October bec I did see a date underneath the photo but wasn't sure if it's THAT Byrdie Blue box. I better google Byrdie and learn more about her as I'm clueless as to who is she really? I don't want to be an ignorant.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Found it, it's on page 17 of the august thread.






Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That box looks awesome! I'd love to receive a few of those items in October.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ye
Yeah that's what I suspected that we are gonna get Byrdie Blue box in October bec I did see a date underneath the photo but wasn't sure if it's THAT Byrdie Blue box. I better google Byrdie and learn more about her as I'm clueless as to who is she really? I don't want to be an ignorant.

I think you're confusing two different boxes - the Blue box is a special facebook fan box that you can win since they hit 500k followers on facebook (I think there will only be one winner &amp; one Blue box), and the Byrdie box is the curated box for October that everyone will receive. From the "About Us" section on the Byrdie website:

Byrdie is an online magazine devoted to all things beauty. Launched by the creators of WhoWhatWear.com, the site highlights the best in beauty, from celebrity makeup secrets to the latest products, with insider tips from the world's top hairstylists and makeup artists. Its glossy features are both aspirational and accessible, encouraging fashionable readers to experiment with beauty while simultaneously serving the needs of true beauty fanatics.

A unique celebrity spin and vibrant editorials position Byrdie as both resource and inspiration to those seeking sophisticated, shoppable beauty content online. Byrdie was launched in Los Angeles in 2013.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 20, 2013)

> I think you're confusing two different boxes - the Blue box is a special facebook fan box that you can win since they hit 500k followers on facebook (I think there will only be one winner &amp; one Blue box), and the Byrdie box is the curated box for October that everyone will receive. From the "About Us" section on the Byrdie website: Byrdie is an online magazine devoted to all things beauty. Launched by the creators of WhoWhatWear.com, the site highlights the best in beauty, from celebrity makeup secrets to the latest products, with insider tips from the world's top hairstylists and makeup artists. Its glossy features are both aspirational and accessible, encouraging fashionable readers to experiment with beauty while simultaneously serving the needs of true beauty fanatics. A unique celebrity spin and vibrant editorials position Byrdie as both resource and inspiration to those seeking sophisticated, shoppable beauty content online. Byrdie was launched in Los Angeles in 2013.


 Wow! Thanks soo much Katie! It was launched in Los Angeles on 2013? I lived in Los Angeles for 14 years and left in October 2012 for San Francisco. No wonder I missed that! I signed up Glossybox in Feb 2013 and discovered MUT on April 2013. So I have lots to learn and catch up. I do follow sometimes WordPress and bloglovin. I just don't have a lot of time to read the whole pages.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 20, 2013)

Any NEW updates? Congrats to those of you with boxes already shipped!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

DANGIT. I got a 6 month sub this morning, and there were no promo codes. Now this evening they put out one for a Tarte complexion enhancing lipstick.. I missed it by just a few hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Already emailed them to see if it would be possible for them to add it to my order since it was so close, but they said no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 21, 2013)

Can you share the promo code for the Tart?? Tried but couldn't find it...


----------



## SaraP (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I couldn't find the Tart code but I did use the spa code and ebates. That's how I justify my purchase =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you share the promo code for the Tart?? Tried but couldn't find it...

Sorry, the Tarte code is just "TARTE" and it's with a 3, 6, or 12 month sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm excited to get this box. I hope I get it before I go out of town Friday. Please glossygods get it here before I leave.


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Sep 21, 2013)

I received my glossybox in the mail today.  How do I post a spoiler?


----------



## penny13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heavensent8480* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my glossybox in the mail today.  How do I post a spoiler?

I think on the reply section, you hit the triangle on the right that says "more" and then an option on the second toolbar is a black quote box - I think that's how you do a spoiler. Can't wait! =)


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope i did this right.  I'm sorry if it's shows the picture without the spoiler.

(I edited this to put it in a spoiler, just in case! -magicalmom)


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *"Heavensent8480"* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope i did this right.  I'm sorry if it's shows the picture without the spoiler.



 
Wow eyelashes curler! The black long tube is it a mascara?

How does that stick work as a make up remover? Nice lipstick. Another lip stuff from last month then this month kinda a similar color?

(edited quoted post to remove pic -magicalmom)


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Wow eyelashes curler! The black long tube is it a mascara? How does that stick work as a make up remover? Nice lipstick. Another lip stuff from last month then this month kinda a similar color?


 I don't think that is lipstick. I think it is a pen for the makeup remover refills to go in.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 21, 2013)

I will try Nioxin to see. Just curious. I have so much hair but just wanted to see the volume aspect of it. I read a couple of reviews. Some said if u had hair extensions that it's the product you wouldn't need to use extensions. I think I will give it to my cousin who suffers baby fine thin hair. She does wear extensions. Sadly, I cannot zoom the photo in via mobile to see what brand name of that make up remover. It's strange concept like a pen to remove make up? Maybe is it to clean up mistakes without having to remove entire thing?


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 21, 2013)

> I don't think that is lipstick. I think it is a pen for the makeup remover refills to go in.


 Yeah I just realized that. Weird device for make up remover like that mmm


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

> I will try Nioxin to see. Just curious. I have so much hair but just wanted to see the volume aspect of it. I read a couple of reviews. Some said if u had hair extensions that it's the product you wouldn't need to use extensions. I think I will give it to my cousin who suffers baby fine thin hair. She does wear extensions. Sadly, I cannot zoom the photo in via mobile to see what brand name of that make up remover. It's strange concept like a pen to remove make up? Maybe is it to clean up mistakes without having to remove entire thing?


 It looks like the brand of the makeup remover pen is OceanE from what I can read.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. Not excited by this month's box. Everything's going on the trade list when I'll typically keep at least one or two items. Oh, well. The eyelash curler and makeup remover pen were in the August UK boxes, so we're seeing more overlap with the international boxes. Here's hoping the Byrdie October boxes are as good as I'm hoping they'll be.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heavensent8480* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
 
I hope i did this right.  I'm sorry if it's shows the picture without the spoiler.


Wow thanks for posting! Not too excited by this box, but some good did come out of it! I decided to switch to popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(edited quoted post to remove pic! -magicalmom)


----------



## SaraP (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry, the Tarte code is just "TARTE" and it's with a 3, 6, or 12 month sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you =) I never do the long subs, I always cancel and then re-sub when I like the spoilers.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting. There's another variation of September box! Not just that. http://allthingsgirlyandbeautiful.wordpress.com/tag/oceane-make-up-remover-pen/


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Interesting. There's another variation of September box! Not just that. http://allthingsgirlyandbeautiful.wordpress.com/tag/oceane-make-up-remover-pen/


 Whoops that's the August UK 2013 Glossybox like evilporkchopdr was talking about.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting. There's another variation of September box! Not just that.

http://allthingsgirlyandbeautiful.wordpress.com/tag/oceane-make-up-remover-pen/
I think this is a previous UK box. The makeup remover pen is made in Brazil, just like the hair cream from last months box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys!  I went ahead and moved the box pic into a spoiler, which I believe was Heavensent8480's intention!  I also removed the pic from the two posts who quoted her.  I mainly did this because:

1) We've had some issues recently with members getting upset about pictures posted without the spoiler tag when the thread title doesn't indicate spoilers and...

2) From the post, Heavensent8480 was trying to hide the picture anyway!

FYI, the easiest way I've found to put a pic in a spoiler is to upload it as usual, but before you hit "Submit", click your mouse and drag it over the pic.  It should highlight blue.  Then click the Spoiler button (black square with a little triangle sticking out of the bottom, to the right of the paperclip icon).  The picture should show up in the spoiler box.  Then click Submit, and you should now see the picture in the post with a peach border around it.  This means that the pic is safely hidden in the spoiler, and you can click the Submit button to post!

Hope this helps!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was so close to buying this box...glad I didn't. 

But the October box sounds really interesting!


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys!  I went ahead and moved the box pic into a spoiler, which I believe was Heavensent8480's intention!  I also removed the pic from the two posts who quoted her.  I mainly did this because:

1) We've had some issues recently with members getting upset about pictures posted without the spoiler tag when the thread title doesn't indicate spoilers and...

2) From the post, Heavensent8480 was trying to hide the picture anyway!

FYI, the easiest way I've found to put a pic in a spoiler is to upload it as usual, but before you hit "Submit", click your mouse and drag it over the pic.  It should highlight blue.  Then click the Spoiler button (black square with a little triangle sticking out of the bottom, to the right of the paperclip icon).  The picture should show up in the spoiler box.  Then click Submit, and you should now see the picture in the post with a peach border around it.  This means that the pic is safely hidden in the spoiler, and you can click the Submit button to post!

Hope this helps!

Thank you - I was hoping I did it right.  Thank you for fixing for me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 21, 2013)

> Interesting. There's another variation of September box! Not just that. http://allthingsgirlyandbeautiful.wordpress.com/tag/oceane-make-up-remover-pen/


 No, that's the August UK box I was referring to, which had two of the same products we're due to receive. Is it just me, or does the curler look dodgy to anyone else? Like it'll clip off my eyelashes.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heavensent8480* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I hope i did this right.  I'm sorry if it's shows the picture without the spoiler.

(I edited this to put it in a spoiler, just in case! -magicalmom)


I have received 3 of those items in past German glossyboxes, actually 2 of them this month.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

> I have received 3 of those items in past German glossyboxes, actually 2 of them this month.


 Which ones have you received and what did you think of them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh goodness...while I have been wishing for a curler in a box for a while (mine got stepped on and bent) I JUST ordered a new one last night! lol! Go figure!!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 21, 2013)

ughhh I hope the liner I get is not in onyx or midnight bc I got them in ipsy and lip factory lol...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 22, 2013)

Is that a.....

Black Eyeliner Pen I spy from Be a Bombshell.....




......Can we PLEASE have an eyeliner item in ANY other color than black please? Pretty please? I need some colors!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my first month subscribing to Glossybox and I am pretty excited. I cancelled my ipsy for this so I hope it's as great as I've seen. I'm really excited for the contents of this box but I'm more intrigued by everyone's enthusiasm for the October box. What's going on in October that I'm so clueless about, fill me in, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if your box has shipped.  My boxes in the last 6 months have showed up at random times . I never got a email with tracking or anything. Is there a way on glossybox to see if it shipped?  This is my last month with glossybox. I am not renewing. It has been a total nightmare with shipping problems items broken and no help when I have called glossybox. Plus I have not found anything I like in this box. I love my birchbox and ipsy and have joined  popsugar instead.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 22, 2013)

> Is that a.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry don't know how to use the spoiler on my phone but it was something else for that part of your face...


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that a.....

Black Eyeliner Pen I spy from Be a Bombshell.....



......Can we PLEASE have an eyeliner item in ANY other color than black please? Pretty please? I need some colors!

That's what it is.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have received 3 of those items in past German glossyboxes, actually 2 of them this month.

Which ones have you received and what did you think of them?



I will put it in a spoiler just in case:



Spoiler



 I got the eyelash curler in the July box it was valued at 23 Euro. I have no use for it since my lashes are naturally curved. The makeup remover and Be a Bombshell black eyeliner this month. I still have not tried either but I am a bit skeptical about the makeup remover. I haven't opened the black eyeliner  because I have like 4 opened right now. It looks like for the most part the German GB get a lot of the items earlier. I might sick around for October but it looks like I will be canceling again because I don't want that many repeats.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first month subscribing to Glossybox and I am pretty excited. I cancelled my ipsy for this so I hope it's as great as I've seen. I'm really excited for the contents of this box but I'm more intrigued by everyone's enthusiasm for the October box. What's going on in October that I'm so clueless about, fill me in, ladies!





Seems like the October box will be a box curated by Byrdie. I think they are some pics on the August thread.

Opps just remembered that the pic was of a box sent to  a blogger most likely not what we are getting. Curated boxes are usually pretty good so lets hope this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my September German GB:




I really love the idea of the makeup remover. I saw it in an English box. I hope they send it our way.

(I saw the spoiler after I posted this. I didn't want to look at it, but. it. is. soo. tempting.)


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking forward to my September box. It hasn't shipped yet, but my blast from the past July 2012 box just shipped. It says it should be here Oct 7th? Must be on a slow boat to China, I secretly think I'll get it in a few days. I can't believe if it is truly shipped it would take that long.  Thanks for the Sep box spoiler, I want it all.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am so upset with GB I  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.  So mad right now!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 23, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription a few months ago and they've been sending me coupon codes for discounts on boxes but I've never been tempted. Of course I'm tempted by this month and there are no coupon codes.UGH!


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey all...what is a welcome box? I subscribed in August.....for a year...never got one that i know of?!  is it something special or are you gals joking about it..i cant tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 23, 2013)

> Â  I am so upset with GB IÂ  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.Â  So mad right now!


 I would call and demand a refund. Tell them you will "return to sender" the second box. It is their error,not yours.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 23, 2013)

> Â  I am so upset with GB IÂ  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.Â  So mad right now!


 File a chargeback with your credit card company.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2013)

If I unsubscribe I always do it once I get a tracking number and it's actively moving. I've never been charged twice or gotten two boxes. Keep that in mind if you ever unsub/resub again. Glossybox has a reputation on MUT for double boxes/charges.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 23, 2013)

T



> Hey all...what is a welcome box? I subscribed in August.....for a year...never got one that i know of?!Â  is it something special or are you gals joking about it..i cant tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They were joking there isn't a welcome box. If you read some of the previous posts they joke about the welcome box coming with knitting supplies to keep you busy until the next box.


----------



## neighburrito (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    I am so upset with GB I  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.  So mad right now!





Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


File a chargeback with your credit card
Seriously, call your credit card and tell them you had a subscription service charge you twice, and you don't even have any shipment yet.  They will refund you.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2013)

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...utm_campaign=us_20130924_mix_be_gwpmalingoetz


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice! I love Malin + Goetz!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2013)

DANGIT. I looked for codes for 2 weeks before I subbed, and as soon as I did, there are two!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    I am so upset with GB I  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.  So mad right now!






Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


File a chargeback with your credit card
Seriously, call your credit card and tell them you had a subscription service charge you twice, and you don't even have any shipment yet.  They will refund you.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I unsubscribe I always do it once I get a tracking number and it's actively moving. I've never been charged twice or gotten two boxes. Keep that in mind if you ever unsub/resub again. Glossybox has a reputation on MUT for double boxes/charges.

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I am so upset with GB I  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.  So mad right now!





File a chargeback with your credit card company. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I am so upset with GB I  unsubscribed at the beginning of the month but ended up re subscribing after the first two spoilers. I noticed that they charged me twice and when I wrote back to them they said they couldn't give me my money back because it had already shipped which I know its not true.  So mad right now!




I would call and demand a refund. Tell them you will "return to sender" the second box. It is their error,not yours. 
Thank you all! I used paypal so  I will file a case with them. I am always very careful because of their reputation but I guess you cant be too careful.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DANGIT. I looked for codes for 2 weeks before I subbed, and as soon as I did, there are two!

Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Thank you all! I used paypal so  I will file a case with them. I am always very careful because of their reputation but I guess you cant be too careful.
I resubbed using my glossydots and they charged my paypal. When I called, GB refunded that second. It amazes me the different levels of customer service.


----------



## mom2aqt (Sep 24, 2013)

I cannot even begin to express how upset I am over now seeing a code! I waited so long trying to find one.....I wish I never saw it!! I did at least used a 15% off code so I will stop my rant : )


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

I got my September box today!! And I am beyond shocked it came so early. I didn't get my August box until September 7th so maybe they felt bad for me?! Lol. I would do a pic but I don't know how to do a spoiler on my phone. It's not the all time best box, but it is good. I will use everything in this months box actually so it's a win for me.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok I think I figured this



> I got my September box today!! And I am beyond shocked it came so early. I didn't get my August box until September 7th so maybe they felt bad for me?! Lol. I would do a pic but I don't know how to do a spoiler on my phone. It's not the all time best box, but it is good. I will use everything in this months box actually so it's a win for me.


 Ok I think I figured out the spoiler thing. This is my box.


Spoiler


----------



## bookie7 (Sep 24, 2013)

is the be a bombshell an eyeliner or mascara?


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

Its.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

> is the be a bombshell an eyeliner or mascara?


 It's


Spoiler



Its Eyeliner! Which is kinda funny considering what else they gave in the box, Mascara would have been more complimentary. But it's black so I'll be using it.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 24, 2013)

My box arrived today and I think it's my favourite since June. 

Surprisingly, I like the perfume a lot, and I'm really looking forward to trying the Nioxin on my fine hair. It's been a while since I had an eyelash curler; this one works pretty well. It's not something I'd use often, but it's nice to have one again. I like the eyeliner a lot and might buy it in a different colour. I used the remover pen to take off the swatch of eyeliner on my hand and it worked well. Great box overall!


----------



## xchristina (Sep 24, 2013)

What in the world. Is the Nioxin full-sized? If so, then it's $50 at ulta.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 24, 2013)

> What in the world. Is the Nioxin full-sized? If so, then it's $50 at ulta.


 It is a full-sized bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Sep 24, 2013)

I have very very thick hair and I'm always trying to find a way to have LESS volume. So this Nioxin thing is absolutely not something I want to put in my hair! I'm considering putting it on my eyebrows instead haha. I could use some thicker eyebrows.


----------



## xchristina (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have very very thick hair and I'm always trying to find a way to have LESS volume. So this Nioxin thing is absolutely not something I want to put in my hair! I'm considering putting it on my eyebrows instead haha. I could use some thicker eyebrows.
Haha, let me know if it works!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2013)

Did EVERYONE get the Nioxin? That seems silly. I have thin hair, so it's perfect for me, but I would be disappointed if I had beautifully full hair and received that.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 25, 2013)

> Did EVERYONE get the Nioxin? That seems silly. I have thin hair, so it's perfect for me, but I would be disappointed if I had beautifully full hair and received that.


 That's the risk with beauty subs. I received Brazilian keratin conditioning treatments for two consecutive months. I have stick straight, healthy hair. They're both stuck on my trading list now.


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 25, 2013)

Really impressed with this month's box! 

I love the perfume and look forward to the makeup remover pen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 25, 2013)

Tried on the BCBGMAXAZRIA and asked my hubbys opinion. He asked to smell it twice, then said..."it's nice, but maybe something you can wear when you are older"...lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the risk with beauty subs. I received Brazilian keratin conditioning treatments for two consecutive months. I have stick straight, healthy hair. They're both stuck on my trading list now.

ME TOO!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

YEAH!!!!! My glossybox is due to be out on delivery TODAY! I'm at the far end of west coast..


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEAH!!!!! My glossybox is due to be out on delivery TODAY! I'm at the far end of west coast.. 




How do you find out that your box has shipped. I have no way of knowing that that I know off ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

> How do you find out that your box has shipped. I have no way of knowing that that I know off ...


 If you didn't get glossybox email shipping notifcation; log onto your glossybox acct and it should tell you. Sometime, their tracking # isn't clickable. You'll have to copy/paste it and log on usps.com tracking info. and paste the tracking # that should tell you when and where your package is.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for GB to change my shipping dates. The box was supposed to be here 9/24-10/7. Phew, thank goodness they gave me a 2 week window to narrow it down... Lol


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried on the BCBGMAXAZRIA and asked my hubbys opinion. He asked to smell it twice, then said..."it's nice, but maybe something you can wear when you are older"...lol

Yeah I'm not a fan of the scent either. It does smell more mature to me and it's very strong. I did one spritz on my wrist 5 hours ago and I keep getting giant, strong wiffs of it as I move around. I usually complain about poor longevity with perfumes. This one is the longest lasting fragrance I've tried and I want it to go away.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 25, 2013)

Got both my September Glossybox and Blast from the Past sale box on the same day. Woo Hoo! Then, the Blast from the Past one they gave me was the wrong one, so they said to keep it and they are sending the right box out immediately. Another Woo Hoo!  I'm glossying all over the place 





Especially since the wrong one was the April 2013 one (I didn't sign up until May 2013) so it was one I hadn't had yet. I've only had the boxes 2 days and I've tried everything in both of them.  When my husband came in from getting the mail today, I asked him if I received another Glossybox yet...he told me not to get greedy. I'm ready for the October one. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 25, 2013)

They also sent me the wrong past box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got both my September Glossybox and Blast from the Past sale box on the same day. Woo Hoo! Then, the Blast from the Past one they gave me was the wrong one, so they said to keep it and they are sending the right box out immediately. Another Woo Hoo!  I'm glossying all over the place 





Especially since the wrong one was the April 2013 one (I didn't sign up until May 2013) so it was one I hadn't had yet. I've only had the boxes 2 days and I've tried everything in both of them.  When my husband came in from getting the mail today, I asked him if I received another Glossybox yet...he told me not to get greedy. I'm ready for the October one. I think I'm addicted.

I wish I was that lucky, Who doesn't love a free box, especially when it's one you have not had!!

GB's screw ups have their perks sometimes!!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I'm not a fan of the scent either. It does smell more mature to me and it's very strong. I did one spritz on my wrist 5 hours ago and I keep getting giant, strong wiffs of it as I move around. I usually complain about poor longevity with perfumes. This one is the longest lasting fragrance I've tried and I want it to go away.

Fun fact:: So I learned this when I was shopping with one of my good friends at Sephora and I tried out a perfume and didn't like it... which then I tried to overzealously mask with another scent (DON'T DO THIS LOL). I felt so sick from smelling it... ugh...

Anyhoo, if you are sensitive to scents (like me!) or don't like the scent you are wearing, spray/dab some rubbing alcohol. It will lessen the scent. I think it works because perfumes (like EDTs) have alcohol in them. I think most Sephora's have alcohol sprays to disinfect stuff.

Another fun fact:: If you accidentally use a sharpie on a white board (or any other less porous or glossy surface) don't try to wash it with water. Best way is to color over with a dry erase marker and then wipe it off. Again, both inks are alcohol based.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 25, 2013)

> Yeah I'm not a fan of the scent either. It does smell more mature to me and it's very strong. I did one spritz on my wrist 5 hours ago and I keep getting giant, strong wiffs of it as I move around. I usually complain about poor longevity with perfumes. This one is the longest lasting fragrance I've tried and I want it to go away.


 Agreed! It reminds me of Thierry's 'Angel' on more of powdery and deep floral scents. I do smell sweetness which is similar notes to 'Angel' perfume. Not for me. This is the 2nd time that I'm not using everything in September box and August, too. Putting everything up for a trade.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopefully my box will show up soon! GB is usually the last of the bunch of subs I get.

My normally thick curly hair has gotten a bit thinner so I'm excited to try the Nioxin. I already have 2 of the eyeliner and already one in onyx so I really hope the color is amethyst or something I don't have. Also I have really really short lashes so most curlers try to curl my eyelids... this box is okay lol.


----------



## Brittann (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully my box will show up soon! GB is usually the last of the bunch of subs I get.

My normally thick curly hair has gotten a bit thinner so I'm excited to try the Nioxin. I already have 2 of the eyeliner and already one in onyx so I really hope the color is amethyst or something I don't have. Also I have really really short lashes so most curlers try to curl my eyelids... this box is okay lol. 
The card in this month's GB says that the eyeliner is in Onyx, so I think that is the only shade that they are sending out...


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 26, 2013)

Seeing all the spoilers definitely did not excite me, but after receiving my box yesterday, I have to say it was actually pretty good. Their packaging is by far my favorite, it feels the most like a gift! I will use 4/5 of the products, so the value was there for me. After reading about all the shipping woes I was worried and thought this might be the first box I cancel but I think I'll stick it out another month and see what they have in store.


----------



## aandreasen63 (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't even gotten a shipping code yet, bleh!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2013)

I am really looking forward to they eyelash curler if my box ever shows up


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

> I haven't even gotten a shipping code yet, bleh!!


 Me either!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 26, 2013)

My shipping date is something like end of September to Oct 7th, so I expect mine to show up the second week of October at best.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 26, 2013)

> I am really looking forward to they eyelash curler if my box ever shows up


 I was in the market for one, so I'm impressed they included one in the box. It seems pretty nice so far, so I hope you enjoy it too when it arrives!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me either!
Still waiting on mine to. Love your new picture!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me either!

Not to sound like a creeper, but your new profile pic is so angelic, Michaela


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fun fact:: So I learned this when I was shopping with one of my good friends at Sephora and I tried out a perfume and didn't like it... which then I tried to overzealously mask with another scent (DON'T DO THIS LOL). I felt so sick from smelling it... ugh...

Anyhoo, if you are sensitive to scents (like me!) or don't like the scent you are wearing, spray/dab some rubbing alcohol. It will lessen the scent. I think it works because perfumes (like EDTs) have alcohol in them. I think most Sephora's have alcohol sprays to disinfect stuff.

Another fun fact:: If you accidentally use a sharpie on a white board (or any other less porous or glossy surface) don't try to wash it with water. Best way is to color over with a dry erase marker and then wipe it off. Again, both inks are alcohol based.

I wish I read this yesterday! I had a headache by the end of the day. I'll try to remember this next time even though I really, really hope there isn't a next time! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my September box yesterday.



Spoiler







I like everything in it and will use most of it except for the perfume and eyeliner pen. I'm picky with perfume and I have too many eyeliner pens. I'm just going to swap both.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me either!

Not to sound like a creeper, but your new profile pic is so angelic, Michaela 



 

LOL, not creepy at all...thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me either!
Still waiting on mine to. Love your new picture!

Glad I'm not alone then. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am really looking forward to they eyelash curler if my box ever shows up

I was in the market for one, so I'm impressed they included one in the box. It seems pretty nice so far, so I hope you enjoy it too when it arrives! 
I'm so sad, because I JUST bought a new one the day before the first box was posted...I had been needing a new one for months! haha. Go figure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey ladies! Got my glossybox yesterday. Hadn't had a chance to post a pic up here. It's same stuff so perfume reminds me of Thierry's Angel but it's more powdery and floral with a hint of musky sweetness of either honey or caramel. Not my scent. Sadly, the entire box will be up for a trade except for nixxon (I'm curious to try even tho I have soo much hair but it's not thick as it used to be).


----------



## nanutter (Sep 27, 2013)

I totally forgot about this month. I tried so hard to avoid spoilers and stuff... (I am the kid who peaks at the christmas presents).. And then GLOSSYBOX posted a picture of this month's box on facebook. Two reactions... 

1) YES! I love nioxin, haven't tried eyeliner pens before, was just out of makeup remover and need a lash curler for my travel bag. Can't wait to smell the perfume. 

2) F**** everything! Why are you posting spoilers when you haven't sent out all the boxes yet, glossybox? 

Okay really, not that mad... now I'm just antsy for my box to arrive so I can touch everything (eta Oct. 1).


----------



## JamieO (Sep 27, 2013)

Isn't there usually like 1 product that varies each month? Like, for the August boxes everything was the same for everyone except the nail polish/eyeshadow/moisturizer (?) variation? Because I'm really really hoping to not get that eyeliner pen. I still have the one I got from Ipsy last year and I am just not a fan. The only liquid liners I can use are Eyeko and Stila, everything else ends up in a giant liner mess all over my face. And the BaB pen was just not great for me. I'm just not good with liquid liners, it's all user error problems, but no matter how much I tried to get that one to work for me, I just couldn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully if I get one there will be someone out there in the trader-verse who will want it.


----------



## smichelle (Sep 27, 2013)

YAY! I got my shipping email today..still a little sad though because i accidentally looked at a spoiler pic from glossybox of the whole box so now none of it is a surprise oh well still happy


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 27, 2013)

I missed the spoiler pic online, but when I logged into my account to check if my box was shipping anytime this year they already had the review links up.  Stupid me was like "oh no! - Did I somehow forget to review my August box products?"  Nope.  All items in the September box were pictured with the links to the questions.  I was really hoping that I wouldn't see the rest of this box since GB had already posted 2 major spoilers in emails, but it doesn't matter anymore since I have seen everything now.  Grrr.  So... hello spoiler thread!  I bet you thought you wouldn't be seeing me for awhile since my box hasn't even left New Jersey yet huh?


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 27, 2013)

I so agree!  I am tired of boring basic neutrals.  Particularly since this particular product will be my fourth identical one.  I have it from Ipsy, Wantable and Birchbox.  Sigh.


----------



## reepy (Sep 27, 2013)

i got my box today.  it's my last one of my not-renewed subscription and now it's making me re-think that decision...


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Got my shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## Nathelin (Sep 28, 2013)

Swedish glossybox for september. This willbe my last one, i just don feel its worth it since i get shampoo every month and some of the makeup is unusable cause its the wrong shades (last months CC cream was way too dark). Im thinking of maybe joining Bondi polish, the only other beauty box that is available to me.

This was a really neat box. The five main things where Weleda millet shampoo, Mineral shimmer powder from Bellapierre(the box card says its really expensive but it only have titanium oxide and a mica powder as an ingredient so dupes are available for really cheap), Nail Balsam/Conditioner from Trind and an almond shower oil/smells wonderful) from L'occitane. And a tinted lip salve.

We also got an eye mask that says glossybox on it, and two movie coupons for the movies the great gatsby and Ego to be watched at a website, and a coupon for l'occitane hand cream. Thing is theres only three stores in the whole of sweden that have it. Im luckily close to one so i will get mine. 

If you dont live near one you will have to buy something from their webshop to get your hand cream. 









Im excited for the shower oil, never used one before. Only had gels and soaps.  And l'occitane is a company i like but can never afford.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 28, 2013)

My box showed up today and I am thrilled with it. The curler is very high quality and  I am giving the hair thickening stuff to my mom along with her other xmas presents  since she loves hair thickening stuff.  The scent is a little to strong for me  but I still like it. What an amazing value this glossybox is. It is the last in my 6 months sub.  I will wait for spoiler for next month do figure out what I want to do.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my box today.  it's my last one of my not-renewed subscription and now it's making me re-think that decision...

same with me


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 28, 2013)

I loved my September box, I just really wish the liner had come in a different color. I actually really like it but this is my third black one I'm gonna try to trade it but everyone has a million black liners on their trade list lol. I have thick hair but I love big hair and always use some sort of volumizer on the top of my hair before back comb it so I'm gonna give the nioxin a try. I actually really like the smell of the perfume and bonus that its a rollerball. I have an amazing eyelash curler from le mÃ©tier de beaute but its nice to have a backup. And I'm intrigued by the makeup remover I think it will be great for touch ups. Best box in awhile in my opinion


----------



## jenniferrose (Sep 28, 2013)

> I loved my September box, I just really wish the liner had come in a different color. I actually really like it but this is my third black one I'm gonna try to trade it but everyone has a million black liners on their trade list lol. I have thick hair but I love big hair and always use some sort of volumizer on the top of my hair before back comb it so I'm gonna give the nioxin a try. I actually really like the smell of the perfume and bonus that its a rollerball. I have an amazing eyelash curler from le mÃ©tier de beaute but its nice to have a backup. And I'm intrigued by the makeup remover I think it will be great for touch ups. Best box in awhile in my opinion


 The perfume is a rollerball? Mine is a spray.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2013)

I finally got my shipping!

Also, I posted before that I had ordered one of the past boxes (the one with Ellis Faas) and received the wrong box (the one with the Tigi blush and coffee body wash). They did get back to me and are sending me the correct box! They got back to me in less than 24 hours so it does seem their CS is improving from how it used to be!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 28, 2013)

> The perfume is a rollerball? Mine is a spray.


 Sorry, should have been more clear, it is a spray. I meant the size was rollerball size instead of the little sample vials. I'm my head it made perfect sense lol


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my shipping!

Also, I posted before that I had ordered one of the past boxes (the one with Ellis Faas) and received the wrong box (the one with the Tigi blush and coffee body wash). They did get back to me and are sending me the correct box! They got back to me in less than 24 hours so it does seem their CS is improving from how it used to be!

Hopefully that's the case! I've had CS get back to me after 5 days and sometimes as fast as 10 minutes. I think it's still a hit or miss with them. At least they seem to be sending out correct boxes quickly.

I had to badger GB through twitter, Facebook, unanswered phone calls, and emails for them to send my r29 box that never showed up in November. I think I got it in January... lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my shipping!

Also, I posted before that I had ordered one of the past boxes (the one with Ellis Faas) and received the wrong box (the one with the Tigi blush and coffee body wash). They did get back to me and are sending me the correct box! They got back to me in less than 24 hours so it does seem their CS is improving from how it used to be!

Hopefully that's the case! I've had CS get back to me after 5 days and sometimes as fast as 10 minutes. I think it's still a hit or miss with them. At least they seem to be sending out correct boxes quickly.

I had to badger GB through twitter, Facebook, unanswered phone calls, and emails for them to send my r29 box that never showed up in November. I think I got it in January... lol


Yeah, I had issues a while back and it took FOREVER for them to get it right. I was missing an item in a box, despite me explaining that, I was told "We have box variations, so you didn't get that item because you weren't supposed to"...welll, thanks for assuming I'm an idiot, a-hole, but I only got FOUR ITEMS and not the five listed on my card! lol. Took a few weeks to get it taken care of!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I had issues a while back and it took FOREVER for them to get it right. I was missing an item in a box, despite me explaining that, I was told "We have box variations, so you didn't get that item because you weren't supposed to"...welll, thanks for assuming I'm an idiot, a-hole, but I only got FOUR ITEMS and not the five listed on my card! lol. Took a few weeks to get it taken care of!

You have to be persistent too!!!! I'm glad it worked out for you. Sometimes I have to remind myself that CS reps are people to and to not get snarky with people I don't know. lol


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 29, 2013)

> I finally got my shipping! Also, I posted before that I had ordered one of the past boxes (the one with Ellis Faas) and received the wrong box (the one with the Tigi blush and coffee body wash). They did get back to me and are sending me the correct box! They got back to me in less than 24 hours so it does seem their CS is improving from how it used to be!


 I ordered that box too! ...for the Ole. Still in packing stage, ugh!


----------



## Animezing (Sep 30, 2013)

Am I the only one still waiting for both my box and tracking? I called Thurs. and was told that more boxes were being shipped out. I'm starting to think I was lied to.





 The one on the left is named "Glossy" the one on the right is "box" - Oh and that's me, in the middle!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 30, 2013)

> Am I the only one still waiting for both my box and tracking? I called Thurs. and was told that more boxes were being shipped out. I'm starting toÂ think I was lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> Â The one on the left is named "Glossy" the one on the rightÂ isÂ "box" -Â Oh and that's me, in the middle!


 I am still waiting too. They told me last week that it would ship by the end of this week.


----------



## Animezing (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I guess there still hope for me to receive one.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 30, 2013)

I



> Thanks for the info. I guess there still hope for me to receive one.


 I know of three in Tennessee that have yet to arrive--one just shipped today!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 30, 2013)

Still waiting on mine, I assume it'll be here by Saturday at the latest.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 30, 2013)

Surveys are up, and they painfully stupid as usual


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered that box too! ...for the Ole. Still in packing stage, ugh!
Mine said 'shipped' 2 weeks ago. I never got it, nor a tracking code.  So I called a few days ago and the rep just said she didn't know what happened there so she put in a new shipment for me.  It shipped yesterday with a code this time.


----------



## smichelle (Oct 1, 2013)

Ugh! I got my shipping info forever ago but still no box. I usually never complain but dang it I am aggravated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm trying to decide whether or not I even want the October box!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

waiting on mine as well D:


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 1, 2013)

I got my September box, but still waiting on my Blast from the Past August 2012.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 1, 2013)

The story with my box is that I reactivated my sub and paid with Glossydots. They messed up and charged my Paypal account the next day.

I called and they gave me my money back. The next day I got an email saying the order was canceled. Called them again to see what was up. I was told by the girl that the order was not canceled and I would be getting my box, don't worry.

Last week I called to get an update and was told everything was fine and my box would be shipped by the end of this week.

Being impatient I decided to call and see if I could get more information. I learned that my order was canceled and no box was going to be sent to me.

Thankfully the lady I talked to was awesome. She said she was get me a box sent out today on Fedex express and have a tracking number within the hour. She said she was even going to have a few extras thrown into the box.  I was shocked when the tracking number actually showed up in my email.

This the first issue I have ever had with GB in a year. I have read countless customer service nightmares... I guess it was just a matter of time.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

> The story with my box is that I reactivated my sub and paid with Glossydots. They messed up and charged my Paypal account the next day. I called and they gave me my money back. The next day I got an email saying the order was canceled. Called them again to see what was up. I was told by the girl that the order was not canceled and I would be getting my box, don't worry. Last week I called to get an update and was told everything was fine and my box would be shipped by the end of this week. Being impatient I decided to call and see if I could get more information. I learned that my order was canceled and no box was going to be sent to me. Thankfully the lady I talked to was awesome. She said she was get me a box sent out today on Fedex express and have a tracking number within the hour. She said she was even going to have a few extras thrown into the box.Â  I was shocked when the tracking number actually showed up in my email. This the first issue I have ever had with GB in a year. I have read countless customer service nightmares... I guess it was just a matter of time.


 It sounds like you hit the Glossybox customer service jackpot! You should play the lottery because you must be very lucky. I can't recall reading any good customer service posts regarding GB. I could have saved you the hassle and just sent you my box. I'm underwhelmed with the products. You win some, you lose some, right??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 2, 2013)

My September box and my August 2012 box should both arrive tomorrow/today (Wednesday). Excited!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 2, 2013)

Got my box today! In October... lol.

And clearly my mailman is sick of walking up our driveway to put the box on the porch because he tried to cram it in the mail box... half of it was sticking out... lol... *sigh*


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

When we rented a house our mailbox was on the main road and our house was set back a good 300 yards and you couldn't see our house from the road. One time the mail man left a box under our mail box at the main road!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It sounds like you hit the Glossybox customer service jackpot! You should play the lottery because you must be very lucky. I can't recall reading any good customer service posts regarding GB.

I could have saved you the hassle and just sent you my box. I'm underwhelmed with the products. You win some, you lose some, right??
After getting lied to a couple of times, yes I got a great woman on the phone. 



  I know I have seen people fight for months to get a box sent to them.





Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today! In October... lol.

And clearly my mailman is sick of walking up our driveway to put the box on the porch because he tried to cram it in the mail box... half of it was sticking out... lol... *sigh*

LOL My mailman has done the same thing a few times.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 2, 2013)

My box arrived today!  I am way late to the party, but I'm pretty happy, as it has new to me products.  I have actually never in my life used an eyelash curler, and I tried briefly but it made no difference.  I assume I don't heat it or anything, so I'm going to have to google it to see what I should be doing with it.  Fuller hair is a good thing, so I will happily try the nioxin.  I love the idea of a spot makeup remover as it seems I'm often try to brush away stray eyeliner or mascara.  It isn't stuff that I would have purchased for myself... but that is the point!  I get to try lots of new to me things.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 2, 2013)

I actually got mine today as well!  LOVE IT!  I can't wait for next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 2, 2013)

I feel kind of guilty!

Upon further looking through my box ... I noticed additional products inside.  There was a total of 2 eyeliners and 3 perfumes.  Does this happen a lot?  Do they include extras for new people?  (Hah!)  I guess I should call them and tell them they sent out extras.  Hmmm.  Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 2, 2013)

> I feel kind of guilty! Upon further looking through my box ... I noticed additional products inside.Â  There was a total of 2 eyeliners and 3 perfumes.Â  Does this happen a lot?Â  Do they include extras for new people?Â  (Hah!)Â  I guess I should call them and tell them they sent out extras.Â  Hmmm.Â  Has this happened to any of you?


 Don't worry about it unless they do not add the correct number of items. They would not be able to take them back--they cannot send them to other subscribers because of the nature of the products.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 2, 2013)

You're right, surely they couldn't take it back for hygienic reasons.  OK, I don't feel so bad, lol.  And I really, REALLY like the perfume.  And I use the hell out of the marker/pen type eyeliners.  I did mention it to them on their FB  page.  I've had a run of bad luck lately ... maybe this means my luck will start looking up!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

My box (and my past box) arrived today, and I am happy with both!

The Diamax, I am excited to try. I do have pretty thick hair, but as it is cut in an angled bob, more volume is a great thing. 

The eyeliner, I already had but my old one dried up. I'm fine with getting another, it's good for thicker liner days.

The eyelash curler is pretty great! I already posted about how I JUST bought a new one, but I like this one better. It is cool looking and fits my eyes well.

The makeup remover pen is a great idea and I'm sure I'll get use out of it, I'm always smudging something. 

The perfume, I actually love! I saw people mentioning that it smelled mature, and I thought I'd hate it. It doesn't smell old at all on me, just nice and fruity. I can see myself using it a lot.

My August 2012 box also came. I got this box before, but happily I got different lip color and polish shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I already have and love the Ole serum and the skin base. The exquisite oil sample will get used on my recently lightened hair.





The Ellis Faas I got was Milky Lips L209 - Toffee Beige. The last one I got was glazed lips in a rust orange. Both, at first glance, seemed like NOT my colors, but I fell in love with the first and think I'll love this one as well. It's not too overwhelming like I worried.





Here it is on bare lips...a good neutral shade for fall. I love these Ellis lips, I wish I could afford more!





The Illamasqua polish is in Alarm, a bright fire engine red. My last one was an ugly peach I ended up giving away. I don't have much red, so I am happy with this one!

Pretty good Glossybox month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 3, 2013)

Michaela ... I just want to say that I LOVE your comforter?  Bedspread?  Whatever in the first picture!  WANT, lol.  I don't know what it is, since I wasn't all about the chevron stuff when it was first showing up everywhere, but now?  WANT ALL THE CHEVRON THINGS, hahah.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Michaela ... I just want to say that I LOVE your comforter?  Bedspread?  Whatever in the first picture!  WANT, lol.  I don't know what it is, since I wasn't all about the chevron stuff when it was first showing up everywhere, but now?  WANT ALL THE CHEVRON THINGS, hahah.

lol, thanks!!  It's a duvet cover, but they have a comforter in the same pattern! It was actually really cheap, I got it at Target after my more expensive duvet met its fate with an exploded pen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love chevron, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has the gray, yellow, white, and a teal/aqua color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My August 2012 box also came. I got this box before, but happily I got different lip color and polish shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Pretty good Glossybox month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost got that box again but I'm fighting my own personal hoarding tendencies.  I have barely enough room as it is, but I digress.

That was my favorite box, I would say.  I wanted to get another hoping I'd get that funky lip color and another Illamasqua polish.  Glad you got both, I'll live vicariously through you!  ; p


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh, and I have now fallen in love with the perfume...so if anyone doesn't like it and wants it gone, I'd happily take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super surprised by that, but on me it just smells sweet and fruity with some vanilla and the slightest bit of musk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that I've had a chance to play with everything, I think September's is one of my favorite boxes to date, despite the lack of bright colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My August 2012 box also came. I got this box before, but happily I got different lip color and polish shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Pretty good Glossybox month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost got that box again but I'm fighting my own personal hoarding tendencies.  I have barely enough room as it is, but I digress.

That was my favorite box, I would say.  I wanted to get another hoping I'd get that funky lip color and another Illamasqua polish.  Glad you got both, I'll live vicariously through you!  ; p


I definitely know what you mean - I live in a tiny rented apartment and my makeup corner takes up half of my bedroom...yeesh. But it was too good ofa box to pass up. I would LOVE more of those Ellis lips products...such cute packaging and they feel so nice on. I wish I'd ordered a couple more!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (and my past box) arrived today, and I am happy with both!

The Diamax, I am excited to try. I do have pretty thick hair, but as it is cut in an angled bob, more volume is a great thing. 

The eyeliner, I already had but my old one dried up. I'm fine with getting another, it's good for thicker liner days.

The eyelash curler is pretty great! I already posted about how I JUST bought a new one, but I like this one better. It is cool looking and fits my eyes well.

The makeup remover pen is a great idea and I'm sure I'll get use out of it, I'm always smudging something. 

The perfume, I actually love! I saw people mentioning that it smelled mature, and I thought I'd hate it. It doesn't smell old at all on me, just nice and fruity. I can see myself using it a lot.

My August 2012 box also came. I got this box before, but happily I got different lip color and polish shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I already have and love the Ole serum and the skin base. The exquisite oil sample will get used on my recently lightened hair.





The Ellis Faas I got was Milky Lips L209 - Toffee Beige. The last one I got was glazed lips in a rust orange. Both, at first glance, seemed like NOT my colors, but I fell in love with the first and think I'll love this one as well. It's not too overwhelming like I worried.





Here it is on bare lips...a good neutral shade for fall. I love these Ellis lips, I wish I could afford more!





The Illamasqua polish is in Alarm, a bright fire engine red. My last one was an ugly peach I ended up giving away. I don't have much red, so I am happy with this one!

Pretty good Glossybox month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my August 2012 Blast from the Past box yesterday. I wasn't a subscriber until December, so I missed out on what was an awesome box. I'm glad I was able to buy it again. I got the same Ellis Faas color and the Illamasqua in a milky white shade called Load (HAHAHA!).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 5, 2013)

I just received my two blast from the past boxes and I am thrilled!! Wonderfully, one item I was not too excited about was replaced with two that I love!!! Yea!!


----------



## Animezing (Oct 7, 2013)

Quick update on my box. So I decided to call yet again (3rd time). Finally on this last call I got an amazing CSR that, GASP, actually took care of me. Anyhow, she told me what I suspected, that I had no box on its way to me, even though on my first two calls I was told different. Hopefully, this third call will be my final and I will get my box. At this point I don't know if I'll renew my subscription with Glossybox. It's sad because I have been with them sense the first box &amp; I really do like the products - I just can't tolerate horrible customer service. Oh well, I guess I will wait and see what the sneak peeks are before making my final decision.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick update on my box. So I decided to call yet again (3rd time). Finally on this last call I got an amazing CSR that, GASP, actually took care of me. Anyhow, she told me what I suspected, that I had no box on its way to me, even though on my first two calls I was told different. Hopefully, this third call will be my final and I will get my box. At this point I don't know if I'll renew my subscription with Glossybox. It's sad because I have been with them sense the first box &amp; I really do like the products - I just can't tolerate horrible customer service. Oh well, I guess I will wait and see what the sneak peeks are before making my final decision.
I had the exact thing happen to me. 3rd time was a charm for me.


----------



## Animezing (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the exact thing happen to me. 3rd time was a charm for me.

Good to know, the CSR seemed sweet this time around so I think I will actually get my box. However, the first two calls I made the CSR (different girls) seemed annoyed like I was bugging them and they straight up lied to me. Anyhow, I can't wait to try the makeup remover &amp; see what the perfume smells like


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, and I have now fallen in love with the perfume...so if anyone doesn't like it and wants it gone, I'd happily take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super surprised by that, but on me it just smells sweet and fruity with some vanilla and the slightest bit of musk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that I've had a chance to play with everything, I think September's is one of my favorite boxes to date, despite the lack of bright colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would totally have given you my perfume but I gave it to a friend who just happened to be at my house when I opened the box. Lucky her! She also snagged that hair product they sent. Sometimes I think she times her visits very well. It's often when my boxes are rolling in...then again they're always rolling in so eh. She loved the perfume too. I hated it with a passion. All I could smell was musk. I actually liked the smell in the bottle but once I put it on I couldn't stand it. Different strokes for different folks I guess, with a little mix of body chemistry I suspect.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 7, 2013)

The perfume had a musky "old" smell to me too. (No offense to anyone who loved it!) It really is body chemistry. Some that I love do not work well on some friends so... Overall enjoyed this box though!


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Oct 7, 2013)

Question:

How do I get a blast from the past box? Im new to glossybox a couple months ago.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 8, 2013)

> Question: How do I get a blast from the past box? Im new to glossybox a couple months ago.


 I'm pretty sure that was a limited thing and they sold out. Someone else correct me if I'm wrong, but last I checked the link wasn't working.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 12, 2013)

Did most people in CA (Bay Area) receive their box for September yet? It's October 12 and the online "tracking" says it's still being packed. I received an e-mail telling me that my box was shipped on September 20th. What the....?!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did most people in CA (Bay Area) receive their box for September yet? It's October 12 and the online "tracking" says it's still being packed. I received an e-mail telling me that my box was shipped on September 20th. What the....?!
Maybe you have to contact them because it has been a long time.


----------

